# Wenge vs Walnut neck.



## Morlow (May 21, 2011)

Ok,I also have 2-piece Black Walnut body and I can't decide between:

Wenge neck and Wenge fretboard
or Walnut neck and Ebony fretboard

I wanted for alder sound,bit much more darker. I need your opinion. Tnx.


----------



## demonx (May 21, 2011)

If you cannot decide between wenge and walnut, why not laminate a 3 or 5 piece neck using both timbers and then go with the ebony board? Would look great!


----------



## SD83 (May 21, 2011)

demonx said:


> If you cannot decide between wenge and walnut, why not laminate a 3 or 5 piece neck using both timbers and then go with the ebony board? Would look great!


 I got one unfinished neck in that exact combination lying around here, looks awesome. I have no idea about the impact on the sound, but I heard that especially one-piece wenge necks tend to warp a lot. No matter what combination you go for, we need some photos!


----------



## Erick Kroenen (May 21, 2011)

if you are looking for darker sound walnut is not!
Warmoth Custom Guitar Parts - Body Wood Options


----------



## Erick Kroenen (May 21, 2011)

if i were you! i'd make a mahogany or korina body..
once i thought about mahogany + alder top, walnut neck + ebony or pau ferro fretboard..
this is just my opinion... based in only one luthiers opinion (from argentina)


----------



## Morlow (May 23, 2011)

dirgesong said:


> if you are looking for darker sound walnut is not!
> Warmoth Custom Guitar Parts - Body Wood Options





dirgesong said:


> if i were you! i'd make a mahogany or korina body..
> once i thought about mahogany + alder top, walnut neck + ebony or pau ferro fretboard..
> this is just my opinion... based in only one luthiers opinion (from argentina)



Walnut is little bit darker then Ash and Alder,I was looking for that sound.. I was thinking about Cherry,Oak and Walnut,and I decided for Walnut body.


----------



## littlephil (May 23, 2011)

I've also heard that 1 piece wenge necks are a bit prone to warping, but as long as you get a piece with an even cut (either flat or quartered, as long as it isn't rift-sawn) you should be OK. If you want to make sure it won't warp, a few carbon rods will keep it straight.


----------



## Morlow (May 23, 2011)

Hm,I played Ormsby with one-piece Wenge neck and I can tell you that Hard rock maple is little stiffer than Wenge.. but I don't know.. I'll go with laminate 1 Wenge and 2 Walnuts with 2 Carbon fibers and 1 truss rod.


----------

